# Battlefield 2 multiplayer problems



## mellofello (Oct 17, 2005)

I just recently purchased this game from Circuit city and have installed it. I've downloaded the v1.03 patch and can play singleplayer mode all I want, but when I finally tried to play multiplayer I get locked up with a blank blue screen with no error messages. I've un and reinstalled the game twice, repatched as well. I've already closed all backround tasks in processes and even deleted some cach files. I've contacted my ISP(Road Runner) and they said that they do not block any ports. All drivers updated and cd key re-entered through bf2 support file. Even updated punkbuster because the new patch deletes some content in th pb file in BF2 folder. When I choose multiplayer for 16 players due to only 512ram, it does its loading and will pull up the server lists and everything. Then I can join a server/map and it will actually connect and verifies client software. It lets me choose which kind of soldier I want to be and then when it first spawns me on to the map, thats when the screen turns blue and computer just locks up and I have to manually shut it down. I know its not a hardware issue because I can play singleplayer mode all day. Please any help would be much appreciated. And sorry for such a long post. Thanks!!!!

Dell dimension 2400 
intel p4 1.8ghz
512 ram........should i get 1g
80g & 160g hd
ati radeon 9500 128m
creative sb live!
48x 16x cd/dvd rom
roadrunner isp


----------



## Alex4 (Nov 7, 2004)

First off I don't think your CPU is powerful enough for BF2. The minimum is 1.7 so you are cutting it close. 512 ram should be enough, but that could be a problem too. You may be able to play one player but online requires significantly more ram. Maybe the game just doesn't like dells.


----------



## BFGtech (Oct 18, 2005)

I generally find 2 gb of ram is great for a bf2 enthusiast, but i'd recommend at least 1 gb of ram for everyone else.


but i will say, that is a very strange problem. if what alex says about the multiplayer requiring significantly more ram is true - though i'm not seeing why - then this is probably the resolution


----------



## mellofello (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies i just ordered 2x 512mb Kingston Valueram and hopefully that will solve my problem. thanks again!!


----------



## mellofello (Oct 17, 2005)

Just installed more ram and still no fix. EA and Dice suck!


----------



## Variable (Oct 13, 2005)

No your laptop just isnt good enough. Dont blame EA and Dice.


----------



## GCDude (Apr 1, 2005)

Well his machine does meet the minimum spec, therefore it should work. Else EA should of raised the min specs, if they didnt intend it to work. I do indeed blame EA and Dice!

I have random crashes with BF2 as well, and my machine is well above minimum spec. Until the 1.03 patch came out a few weeks back i couldnt play it at all, as it was crashing even more often. Funny thing was the original 1.00 install seemed to work fine. Doubt i'll be buying any more BF games.


----------



## mellofello (Oct 17, 2005)

Its actually a dimension 4500 desktop and I do think the game doesn't like dells.


----------



## Mayor Quimby (Jul 7, 2004)

512 ram is enough. I play with 64 people online and runs smoothly. The resolution is set at 1024x768 and graphic settings do not pass medium. The sound is set on high. 

Only problem i get is that when a map loads, the game lags for like 10 seconds. but after, everything runs smoothly. I think ur pc is just too slow for it.


----------



## doomwarriorx (Oct 24, 2005)

well to troubleshoot try installing the same disc on another computer if u have access to one if it does the same thing then its the disc or your being haunted by the ghosts of bf2. but try it on a completly different computer if possible. if not then....... ask on the EA support fourms they actually help if u wait for them to respond. you just have to regester the game. good luck.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

my computer's crap and it runs fine! Look at my specs. its a 64 meg card! Geez. Just try to system restore it to an earlier state (it it ever worked)


----------



## jihadjohnson (Nov 7, 2005)

while in BF2 my screen will turn blue while i am loading a game (even a sp game doesn't work) the computer stays on but there is no error message at all, its is NOT the drivers, or virus/adware?

Any ideas? 

My Specs (I built it)
-------------
AMD 3800+
A8N-SLI Deluxe Mobo
Radeon X800 Saphire 512mb
2 Gbs DDR PC3200
160 Gb Hard Drive
200 Gb Hard Drive


----------



## BFGtech (Oct 18, 2005)

power supply? i assume it's over 400w?


----------



## Kramer55 (Jan 18, 2005)

Try deleting the profile you already have and make a new one.

Try deleting it through finding the file on your HD rather than in-game.

That solved a problem of mine in Battlefield 1942.


----------



## mdixson (Nov 10, 2005)

i have the same problem when loading a map, i get a blank blue screen and a high pitched beep, then my pc reboot's.
My spec is as follows:
amd 64 3000+
1 gig of ddr 400
x800xl 256
480 watt antec psu
asus mobo 
Note: latest drivers on everything, also tried reverting to ati cat 5.9

The game used to work fine, thats the weird part, its just randomly started this blue screen stuff? :S

And my rig is def. paowerfull enough!

oh and another thing is it used to work with the 1.03 patch :S


----------



## jihadjohnson (Nov 7, 2005)

My psu is 400w which i know is the min. but it run HL2 (and all the source mods) perfectly. Does BF2 really use that much more power?


----------



## Erik-CJ (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello everybody.I have another problem that you.When I go playing singleplayer is everything right but when I`m playing Multiplayer i join server and I play for 5 minutes and then the screen goes black and when he loads back I`m on my Desktop out of game.This is not punkbuster I mean.
Can anybody help?

Erik-CJ


----------

